# North Wales coastal cycle path update?



## I like Skol (2 Apr 2015)

Mainly calling @fossyant for a bit of local knowledge and current info.

I am doing a ride on Saturday (weather permitting) with another family, from Llandullas to Prestatyn and back, along the coast path. It's only about 10 miles in each direction so an easy days leisure ride with a midday stop in Prestatyn for lunch.
Just wanted to know if all that stretch of the path is open at the moment as the other mum has only just started cycling a year ago (my fault ) and is very nervous about riding on the road at all.
Also wondering where to go for lunch in or very near to Prestatyn. Not wanting to look like a snob but we are all definitely not the 'chickenish nuggets, fries and ketchup' types so would prefer a nice pub that does good home cooking.
It's not my ride, we are guests of the other family who are staying at Llandullas. Lady Skol has told me to keep my nose out of the organisation but, being the control freak that I am, I want to have some prior warning of any path closures and a plan up my sleeve for lunch.... just in case


----------



## subaqua (2 Apr 2015)

nowt wrong with contingency planning !

enjoy the ride , you might go past me as I saunter along with the family . sadly can't advise on best pubs etc. but Rhyl will be full of the midlands and the North west !


----------



## 400bhp (2 Apr 2015)

I did the coastal path (in essence Nickyboy's route for the forthcoming Manc-Llanudno ride) a few months ago and it was all open.

It's a great path for cycling on.


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2015)

Just watch you don't get 'papped' by Matthew


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2015)

It's open. For lunch you have the following.

There is The Beeches Hotel near the sailing club (bar meals). Also near there is Nant Hall but it is on the main road but the food is excellent. On Prestatyn High Street you have subway, Costa, M&S cafe. There is also a couple of pubs near the rail station. Just avoid Ofas Tavern. The pub next to the Scala cinema is great for food. Think Weatherspoon value.

There isn't much available on the seafront at prestatyn as the Nova is being redeveloped.

Oh if you follow the path in land through the golf course to Gronant there is a pub and café on Shore Road. The pub is called The Beachcomber and the cafe Is Crofters.


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Just watch you don't get 'papped' by Matthew



He doesn't have the yellow peril anymore. I've spotted him tearing through Tesco car park.


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2015)

PS Word of advice. Take note of the prevailing wind as you ideally want a tail wind for the return ride especially with novice cyclists.


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2015)

PS Nant Hall is easy to get to. Come off the sea front at the sailing club, follow the signs and path that takes you past Pontins. You'll come to a main road with NCN5 signs pointing to the left. If you cycle over the rail bridge and follow the road round, Nant Hall is about 500 yards down the road on the left opposite the Peugeot dealer. We regularly ride there from our Caravan.


----------



## gavroche (2 Apr 2015)

Can't advise on pubs because, as a local ( Colwyn Bay), I tend to eat at home before or after my rides. The path along the coast is very good all the way to Prestatyn, the only obstacle you may find is streches of sand on the path close to Prestatyn. Enjoy your ride and I hope the weather will be with you.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

I recced Prestatyn - Rhyl a couple of weeks ago. There was a bit of work going on on Rhyl seafront which might mean you have to leave the promenade for a short stretch but other than that all OK. Saturday looking dry and not very windy

I would say make sure inexperienced cyclists are OK on the revetment near Prestatyn. It is flattish on the top which is about 3m wide and then slopes down to the beach quite steeply. It has a fair bit of sand on it too just to make it more exciting.


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> He doesn't have the yellow peril anymore. I've spotted him tearing through Tesco car park.



you had better let us all know what vehicle to look out for now, if hes changed it


----------



## gavroche (2 Apr 2015)

He drives a blue Peugeot 207 now. I don't think he does much cycling either as he is putting on weight, so he says.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I would say make sure inexperienced cyclists are OK on the revetment near Prestatyn.


Ooh! a playground and I won't be on the MTB (Lady Skol has claimed it for the day!). Never mind, the kids will have fun and I have given the road bike similar abuse before


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2015)

The slope near Ffrith Beach to Prestatyn is great fun - bit like riding up and down the banking on the velodrome. Love it. The top is flat, then it slopes down to another flat section by the beach. Bit further on though are steps for Skolly to practice on.


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> Bit further on though are steps for Skolly to practice on


Maybe he can go for the matching set of broken kneecaps?


----------



## I like Skol (3 Apr 2015)

Well, the Skol MTB has been dummed down for Lady Skol. Slick 2.1 tyres so she doesn't have to work so hard on the flat concrete, flat pedals as she isn't riding clipless (yet?) and a wider, female specific saddle fitted with seatpost dropped down to an appropriate height. 

Hope she appreciates the sacrifice I have made


----------



## I like Skol (4 Apr 2015)

What a brilliant day 

The sun shone 

The wind stayed away.

The kids only had minor mishaps 

We covered 24 miles and everybody enjoyed the trip.






A big thank you to @fossyant for recommending somewhere to eat. The Nant Hall was a great suggestion as the food was a hit with everyone.




We sat outside and as I sipped down 2 pints of Peroni with my meal the glorious sunshine silently did its worst leaving me with a head resembling a red snooker ball 
The weather just came from nowhere, I knew it was meant to be dry and bright but it was baking in the shelter of the beer garden. Just look at the colour of the sky!

I wish I hadn't forgotten my cap because the old dome is quite tender now


----------



## nickyboy (4 Apr 2015)

Lovely photos Skol. I can't believe I've felt so wussy on the revetment in the past given these kids seem so happy on it. Tide will be in on our ride April 25 too


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2015)

Glad you had a good time. We went to Colwyn Bay then back to Prestatyn for Crazy Golf. No bikes till next week for us. Still need the MTB to summer duty. Most likely bring the road bike to get out early for an hour.


----------

